# Outback Loft



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I received a PM from Rocky at Holman Motors today letting me know that they have finally received the new Outback Loft.

Here's the link to view pricing and lots of photos Clicky Here

Enjoy!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Interesting....not sure what I would do up their. Toy hauler too. Nice tub, finally no stupid step. I would have to see it in person to give a real opinion.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

NO WAY, JOSE!! I think that is a ridiculous floorplan, especially with the size a/c they're putting on it. Seems to me like the only thing that loft would be good for would be to add heat in the WINTER when most of us don't camp!! Can you imagine a 13.5K BTU a/c trying to keep up with 100 degree heat with all that above a 30' floorplan?? I don't think so!!















Darlene


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received a PM from Rocky at Holman Motors today letting me know that they have finally received the new Outback Loft.
> 
> ...


So when are you upgrading?

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I have never seen one before

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been in one. Interesting concept for what I think is a very limited demand.

The master bedroom is also the toy-hauler area. So you sleep in the same place you haul your toys...fuel and all. The other main floor sleeping accommodations are the dinette and sofa. Both convert to beds.

The loft area is basically a pop-up camper stuck on top of a 30' TT. Nice area to hang out, and you could sleep up there. The loft sides are screened with zip up clear plastic panels for inclement weather.

The stairs are VERY steep. If this camper were a house, the stairs would not pass any building code. I also did not see any A/C or heat registers in the loft.

This camper would be great for racing enthusiast. The loft would provide a relatively comfortable area to view racing with 360 degree viewing. However, for camping in many campgrounds, raising the loft might be difficult.

I wouldn't buy one, but that's me.

Dan


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree great camper for Nascar fans, but for the regular camer, I have been alot of places that won't fit height wise


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was just thinking how the loft would be a neat place to sit at the campgrounds on the beach in Myrtle Beach. You could see over the dunes. I agree, it would be warm, even hot sometimes. It is a limited market but then so is a floorplan with 4 bunks. Like 90 % of the floorplans, it would not suit mine or maybe your needs but I like the inguinuity of it and would love to see one in person.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Appears to be a nice looking unit. Not for our taste/needs, but I'm sure they will sell a lot of them. Seems great for aninside track view at some NASCAR race (if you're into that)


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I am still waiting for the outback BASEMENT! I do think that it is pretty cool and I know alot of motorcross families that would like it. The birds eye view would also be interesting at some camp grounds


----------



## kkesler (May 7, 2008)

It looks like it might make sense in the motorcycle road racing community. We camp in the paddock, which is usually like camping at Walmart but without the big store being conveniently next door. The loft would be a good hangout in the evening, a place for the family to spend part of the day where they could see some racing action but not be in the sun, a good spot to keep the kids out of the way, yet not "locked in a box", etc.. I have been looking at a 23KRS in my selection process, but the loft has really gotten my attention (and the attention of several others).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I like it!









The Loft is not without it's negatives, but remember, this is a first generation unit of a brand new concept in the industry. As many others have said, this particular layout may not work for my families needs, but if Keystone expands the Loft offerings the way they have with other lines, there could be some really great layouts in the future. A similar unit that substitutes a bunk room for the garage would be great. Add a loft to a 31RQS and you would have a fantastic coach. The thought of a 'get-away' retreat like this for quiet reflection, or a Happy Hour gathering spot is very appealing.

Yes, the steps are steep, and no, they would not meet code in a residence, but if you have ever spent much time on a live-aboard size boat, these stairs are child's play in comparison. I see no reason why they could not make access even more ladder like, and open up more usable space both above and below. And what about applying the loft concept to a 5'er? A split staircase up to the front of the trailer, then back to the loft could make for very easy access.

And what about the possibility of access from the loft to an open air roof-top deck? Really, the possibilities are endless!

I do agree with the HVAC concerns. It's good that the loft can be opened up as a screen room, and in our Pacific Northwest climate that would be fine 90-95% of the time, but in some of the hotter/colder/more humid parts of the country, it could be a problem. Perhaps Keystone could offer an upgraded HVAC system with dual A/C's and a higher capacity furnace.

About that dinette bed though... That looks like a great dinette/sofa, but how uncomfortable would those overstuffed cushions be as a bed? Ouch... my aching back!

Again, I think this is a great first step for this concept, and I hope it does well enough to encourage Keystone to further expand and evolve the line. This is the first thing I've seen that would seriously tempt me to trade in our 28RSDS!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

If anyone is interested, the LOFT has been awarded the cover article in June 2008's Trailer Life magazine and has a pretty good review over the 6 page article. (lots-o-pix)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Again, I think this is a great first step for this concept, and I hope it does well enough to encourage Keystone to further expand and evolve the line. This is the first thing I've seen that would seriously tempt me to trade in our 28RSDS!


Agreed....bring on the next version!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Interesting. Looks like a Caboose










Maybe they should have named him the "Outback Caboose ".

Bummer they still have the crap radio! I would like to check the Panasonic option for the radio.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Well after looking at the photos on the link, How many of the displayed LCD tvs come with it? Loose the TVs and you could cut the price by 30%.









Still! its an interesting idea, but I'd like to see a non-toy hauler version.

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Look at picture number 29. Will Keystone EVER figure out nobody wants a flip-out drawer front. 3 flat panel TV's...but that can't add a $10 drawer?


----------

